# CF wrapping/ vinyl dips



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey all,

Any one know of a place in S.Wales or knows somebody that is a dab hand at wrapping objects in CF, I'd be totally useless!! 

Thanks


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

What do you need doing buddy?

I've just started looking at doing this!

James.


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Interested in this also...would love to get my rear diffuser wrapped!










There must be someone doing it, as ive seen a volkswagon T5 driving around wrapped in camo


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Ti22 said:


> What do you need doing buddy?
> 
> I've just started looking at doing this!
> 
> James.


Ohhh goody haha 

Just a few bits under the hood. I did find a sign company in Llansamlet who also do full car wraps but they said plastic couldn't be wrapped!!! 

So if your willing to give it a go I'll pm you or email you pictures :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Bridges said:


> Ohhh goody haha
> 
> Just a few bits under the hood. I did find a sign company in Llansamlet who also do full car wraps but they said plastic couldn't be wrapped!!!
> 
> ...


There is a lad called 'dazzer' on themgzr.co.uk that can do small bits and pieces, but you would have to send them off, as lives away, but from what I can gather he does a top job, and is pretty cheap.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't want to send them away for a few reasons. Need some one close, but thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

was the person in llansamlet hanson signs there the only people I know in swansea doing it


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Nah their called fastsigns i think, their next to the honda garage by the lake!!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

in that case give ben a shout details below top fella

http://www.hansign.co.uk/


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

justina3 said:


> in that case give ben a shout details below top fella
> 
> http://www.hansign.co.uk/


Just given him an email.

Thanks


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

justina3 said:


> in that case give ben a shout details below top fella
> 
> http://www.hansign.co.uk/


Thanks Justina3, I work in Llansamlet too so could leave my car with him and not worry about getting around. Does Ben know you, maybe a discount involved hehe


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

he has done some work before for sextons but long time ago so not in a position to blag some extra wonga sadly


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just for info: some pictures of an Evo 5 we wrapped some bits on for a customer today:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks superb James!


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Ti22 said:


> Just for info: some pictures of an Evo 5 we wrapped some bits on for a customer today:


Hi can you give me an idea how much it would cost to wrap my rear diffuser...however it cant be removed from the bumper.










Would like one or two small small pieces done also, such as mirror covers and foglight surronds.

Thanks


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Bridges lemme know if you decide on somewhere bro! Quite fancy having my dash done someplace!


----------



## ecksmen (Jun 10, 2007)

Did you get this done in the end? I want my steering wheel done and also my wing mirrors.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

No nothing done yet. Think i will be getting it done by James @ Ti22 as to be onest no other company has got back to me and from the pictures James's work looks superb.

Saving up to have it done as I got holiday to save for too!!!


----------

